# GAL heat mat help!



## Savadav (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello  I'm new to the forum, whenever I google something pet related - you guys come up - so I thought I'd give it a go. No idea if this is in the right place lol!


About a month ago I got a Giant African Land Snail (Achatina fulica) and I've got everything I need (I did my research!) cuttlefish, substrate; free of nasties, fresh food, shallow water bowl, temp and humidity gauges and a heat mat. 
I'm just a bit worried about the heat mat, I bought the tank from eBay and the heat pad was thrown in, in the price. It's a 7 watt standard stick on heat mat, with it being used previously it doesn't get scorching but it's gone up from 20 degrees to 24 and hasn't gone up anymore in an hour. I'm just wondering if that's too much? Some people say have a heat mat all the time, some people say only in winter months - but with what habitat they would usually have I thought I'd try it out and make note of their behaviour.

Any ideas? Or advice? I've heard they've got to be 17-25 then I hear 20-25?!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Go by if the snail is happy, if it seals in, becomes inactive or gets any warmer just switch the mat off until needed again. The fulica I'm caring for at the moment are not currently heated due to the hot weather. It can be tricky at first but you will soon recognise when something needs changing. 

Also, the round dial gauges are very very inaccurate if that is what you have, a cheap digital one with a probe is a better investment. You can get temperature and humidity ones. Usually they are not needed with fulica but I am really chuffed to hear somebody is making so much effort to keep their conditions perfect. If you are not confident with going by instinct its definitely a good way to go. : victory:

Do keep an eye on the heatmat though, the older ones do often start playing up and might overheat or just stop working.


----------



## Savadav (Aug 24, 2012)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Go by if the snail is happy, if it seals in, becomes inactive or gets any warmer just switch the mat off until needed again. The fulica I'm caring for at the moment are not currently heated due to the hot weather. It can be tricky at first but you will soon recognise when something needs changing.
> 
> Also, the round dial gauges are very very inaccurate if that is what you have, a cheap digital one with a probe is a better investment. You can get temperature and humidity ones. Usually they are not needed with fulica but I am really chuffed to hear somebody is making so much effort to keep their conditions perfect. If you are not confident with going by instinct its definitely a good way to go. : victory:
> 
> Do keep an eye on the heatmat though, the older ones do often start playing up and might overheat or just stop working.


Haha thankyou I love them they're such good ...'pets'! I've been recording their behaviour in a notepad, I sometimes stay up night times to see what they're up to. The heat mat is in perfect condition I just know the chap used it for one of his reptiles lol. 
Yeah I have them round gauges.. Temp and humidity - how much are the digital ones? And the best place to get them? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Savadav said:


> Haha thankyou I love them they're such good ...'pets'! I've been recording their behaviour in a notepad, I sometimes stay up night times to see what they're up to. The heat mat is in perfect condition I just know the chap used it for one of his reptiles lol.
> Yeah I have them round gauges.. Temp and humidity - how much are the digital ones? And the best place to get them? Thanks so much for your help!


 I got mine through eBay, can't find the same ones but this looks pretty good:
Digital LCD Thermometer - Hygrometer Reptile Incubator With 1.5m Long Probe | eBay
Covers both in one thing.


----------



## Savadav (Aug 24, 2012)

MustLoveSnails said:


> I got mine through eBay, can't find the same ones but this looks pretty good:
> Digital LCD Thermometer - Hygrometer Reptile Incubator With 1.5m Long Probe | eBay
> Covers both in one thing.


Thankyou! Ordered already! I'm gonna take the heat mat out till it arrives - I don't feel 100% leaving it overnight etc. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

my daughter keeps hers at 22-24 :neutral:


----------



## Bigezza09 (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't use a heat mat for achatina fulica they like it cooler room temp is fine I have been keeping and breeding snails for 14 years and the only species I have used a heat mat for is my albino achatina achatina because they like it hot


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Bigezza09 said:


> I wouldn't use a heat mat for achatina fulica they like it cooler room temp is fine I have been keeping and breeding snails for 14 years and the only species I have used a heat mat for is my albino achatina achatina because they like it hot


Room temperature and personal preference varies greatly... If aiming for 20-22c for instance then a heatmat is often needed, individual snails, different tanks, ambient room temperature etc all impacts on it. Different keepers like slightly different conditions, if she feels hers does best with one and switches it off as needed I see no issue, every fulica I have had has done better at slightly higher temperatures than I can offer without a heatmat most of the year. A decent thermometer and watching the snails is a good guide to working out what is best for each individual when new to keeping, it doesn't take long to start judging these things on instinct and know what is best for your snails.


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would get a new heat mat, loads of people dont bother with heatmats for fulica, so when I kept them I didn't bother either, and after they were often burried, inactive and somewhat retracted, I bought them a decent heat mat, and then with the temps at 20-22'C they thrived!

I kept albino tigers and margies, and I made sure they had heat matts set up and working from the start, and do so for *all* my snails now, regardless of what other people say, as I prefer to see what my snails are happy with for myself!

And even if they're doing well without a heat mat at the moment, I'd always make sure they had a mat in winter times, so always best to buy one to have on hand even if you dont use it all the time!


----------



## Jaime-lou (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if my baby GALS can share a heat mat with my snake?


----------

